# I just purchased an old Brother 811



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Since I am a newbie at this, I didn't want to spend a lot of money, but hopefully I can use punch cards with this and try it out. It was about $240 + shipping. From the looks of the pictures, it has been used a lot. The manual is missing, and I will probably have to buy punch cards for it. I think it's circa 1960s or 1970s. It works although I'm buying it as is.
My question is, does anyone out there have the 811 model manual that they could either send me a copy of (I'll pay), or a pdf they could mail me? If not, will the Brother 800 manual work? I downloaded a free copy off the internet from "knitting machines etc." They had some magazines that had some great stitches in the fashions in it. I'm hoping I will be able to duplicate. Particularly the lace stitches. I may have to buy a lace carriage, but I won't know if this machine will take one until it gets here. In the meantime, I just need to know about the manual. Anything my dear KPers can tell me will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

just search online for 'brother knitting machine 811 manual'... most are free downloads

lace (in the beg when you're learning) can be hand manipulated as can lots of patterns... but you can buy punchcards and buy blanks and make your own from any pattern you find online or in books.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I already looked for it online. I could not find a Brother knitting machine 811 manual. the closest I could get, as I said above, is the Brother 800 manual. My question is, will that work or does someone have an 811 manual?

Thanks for the tip about the lace.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Never heard of an 811, are you sure that is the number? Not 881?


----------



## Knitielizzie (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't recognise the model number Brother 881 and it isn't listed on most of the sites that show compatibility. Here is a link to one of them: http://www.daisyknits.com/bcompatibility.htm

Maybe wait till you have received the machine and check the model number then try again. If you can't see a model number take a photograph and post it here and we can try and identify a similar model that has an instruction book available.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Knitielizzie said:


> I don't recognise the model number Brother 881 and it isn't listed on most of the sites that show compatibility. Here is a link to one of them: http://www.daisyknits.com/bcompatibility.htm
> 
> Maybe wait till you have received the machine and check the model number then try again. If you can't see a model number take a photograph and post it here and we can try and identify a similar model that has an instruction book available.


It is listed as an 811--slightly older than the 881 model. I found manuals for the 881 model, but not the 811. the picture shows the nameplate as "Brother 811". I'm taking it that no one has an 811 manual for this. :-(

Thanks for the link. I wish I'd known what I was doing before I shopped. This has a good description of the different models. Nice.


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

The 810 model is an older machine made about 1971 so the 811 will be about the same vintage. The 810- was a 12 stitch punchcard machine so perhaps the 811 is the same.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Here are some pictures. It does not say the model number on the case. This is not going well. Let me try it again.


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Okay, here we go. There is such a thing as an 811. Just ancient....


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

Azzara said:


> The 810 model is an older machine made about 1971 so the 811 will be about the same vintage. The 810- was a 12 stitch punchcard machine so perhaps the 811 is the same.


Okay, I think I can deal with that. I will look for a manual for an 810 machine. Maybe that will give me an idea if I can purchase punch cards that will fit it. I am clueless. Evidentally the punch cards come in different stitch counts. Probably the later models have more holes or something. This will be a start. Thank you!
Well Knitting Machines etc. only has for the 800 and the 820 models. I guess I could try both. Since I don't know heads from tails, this may be a case of "you get what you pay for".

This is in between when the 12-hole punch card and the 24 hold punch card were made. It could be either. This is going to be like having a baby and trying to guess the sex before it arrives.


----------



## Knitielizzie (Dec 16, 2013)

Interesting to see the pictures. It looks like this could have been made for the Japanese market as the knit/hold markings have tape on them for translation. Maybe it wasn't for export but brought to the states when someone relocated.


----------



## CatieD (Mar 6, 2015)

The lace carriage is in the lid.

Edit - welcome to the wonderful world of machine knitting. We're all happy to help if you strike any problems.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

This machine has push button patterning and takes punch cards as well. The 710 has push buttons and the machines from 820 onwards are punchcard machines. Perhaps a copy of the 710 manual and one from a punch card machine would help. The basic knitting techniques are the same on most machines, it's the patterning mechanisms that vary somewhat. The Brother 800 has a different form of pattern reader, so you might be better downloading a manual for a later machine like the 820.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Knitielizzie said:


> Interesting to see the pictures. It looks like this could have been made for the Japanese market as the knit/hold markings have tape on them for translation. Maybe it wasn't for export but brought to the states when someone relocated.


I was a Navy brat..living in Navy trailer parks from 1947--1964 and one of the highlights of any week (in the early years) was when one of the wives whose husband was overseas in post-war Japan.. would receive her knitting machine. This usually precipitated a 'coffee clatch' to unveil the mysterious treasure. All the manuals were in Japanese (and then later in translated English (not at all helpful.. usually just funny and likely the reason you are having trouble finding one).. and the pictures were just not enough to figure out the machine. Everyone would try to figure out what was supposed to go where... but it was a rare woman who could get anywhere with no readable manual.. no teachers.. and certainly no Youtube... You may have a real treasure ... certainly a piece of my childhood...


----------



## CatieD (Mar 6, 2015)

The 811 was obviously the Japanese version of the KH 810 but I've had no luck searching for a manual for you. Fascinating looking machine.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

CatieD said:


> The 811 was obviously the Japanese version of the KH 810 but I've had no luck searching for a manual for you. Fascinating looking machine.


please checkout the PB8 (pushbutton 8) group on FB... we all have a half dozen PB8 machines ... BTW... never seen one with a punchcard... you have a beauty... our group is exclusively dedicated to these machines... please include the pix.. no one is gonna believe it... when you're ready... check out Roberta Rose Kelly working on her 585 or 588 and demonstrating how to use the buttons... we're all learning as it is a new group and the machines didn't last long on the market so not very many survived...


----------



## CatieD (Mar 6, 2015)

A thought just occurred to me. Please don't try to use the machine until you've replaced the sponge bar.

You run the risk of damaging the needles or carriage if the sponge bar is flat.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

The folks at PB8 group are excited to see your pix... I have sent a link to this thread... none of us has ever seen one (at least.. so far.. in our comments there... ) I hope the 810 manual is a help for you...


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

There is a site where you can purchase a User's Guide, Installation Manual, , Quick Start Guide, Service Manual, Schematics and Spare Parts Document (separately) in English for the Brother KH811:

http://www.manualsdrive.com/results.php?lang=en&search=BROTHER%20KH-811

(It says that you pay only after delivery.)

That said, I found another website where someone machine knit a beautiful baby shawl (blanket), hat and booties using a Brother KH811. So, I sent them an email asking if they could provide scanned copies of any manuals they may have. (Time will tell if they are willing or able to do so.)

Ginny


----------



## Azzara (Jan 23, 2014)

That was nice of you Ginny.
I hope they make the manual available to others.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Azzara said:


> That was nice of you Ginny.
> I hope they make the manual available to others.


I asked them if they could send them to me so I could pass them on to John, the owner of http://machineknittingetc.com/

That way, the OP and anyone else needing them would benefit.

BTW, if anyone is looking for places to obtain manuals in addition to the above (always the first place I go to, I have links saved in my User Pages here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user_page.jsp?upnum=4239

Ginny


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

deemail said:


> The folks at PB8 group are excited to see your pix... I have sent a link to this thread... none of us has ever seen one (at least.. so far.. in our comments there... ) I hope the 810 manual is a help for you...


I can't find an 810 manual! I think I can get the 820. Wow! Everyone's input is so interesting, informative and factual! So there is a group out there just for these old war horses. The gal I bought it from, which was probably a leftover from an estate sale, where the owner died and it was deemed not fit to sell, and it went to a thrift store, in Washington.
I have not even finished reading the replies, but my cup runneth over. I was really thinking I'd gone and done it this time, no manual and what looks like rust and pins missing (probably). I was having buyer's remorse after finding another the next day of the 820 model which looked clean and had the manual and a leaderboard (whatever that is.) 
I will look up this group when I get through reading through everything. You all are such a wealth of information. I dearly love KP! :thumbup:


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

GinB said:


> There is a site where you can purchase a User's Guide, Installation Manual, , Quick Start Guide, Service Manual, Schematics and Spare Parts Document (separately) in English for the Brother KH811:
> 
> http://www.manualsdrive.com/results.php?lang=en&search=BROTHER%20KH-811
> 
> ...


That was so, so thoughtful! I have tears in my eyes now. You guys are just the greatest. Thank you so much for doing that for me. Even if she doesn't come through, that is just so kind!


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

deemail said:


> please checkout the PB8 (pushbutton 8) group on FB... we all have a half dozen PB8 machines ... BTW... never seen one with a punchcard... you have a beauty... our group is exclusively dedicated to these machines... please include the pix.. no one is gonna believe it... when you're ready... check out Roberta Rose Kelly working on her 585 or 588 and demonstrating how to use the buttons... we're all learning as it is a new group and the machines didn't last long on the market so not very many survived...


I just discovered what FB means. FaceBook. I'm sorry I'm from another planet, I think. Actually years ago, because of my children and grandchildren, I joined FB. Then one day my DD says, "Mom, did you know that everything about you is displayed on the internet if someone knows your name?" That scared me. I want to fade into the background. So I unmembered myself (Is that a word?) Sounds better than dismembered myself I guess. So it seems the only way I can communicate with these lovely people is on FB? I'll have to think about that.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

..


----------



## clareskitchen (Aug 7, 2015)

If you can post a photo of the needles of your machine we can probably give you an idea of what model number needles to look for on ebay and elsewhere when purchasing replacements. The old PB8s all use the needles still available for the KH710 but because yours is a hybrid it may have switched to the newer style needles. You'll know - the KH710 and earlier have a kink on the back end of the needle


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

clareskitchen said:


> If you can post a photo of the needles of your machine we can probably give you an idea of what model number needles to look for on ebay and elsewhere when purchasing replacements. The old PB8s all use the needles still available for the KH710 but because yours is a hybrid it may have switched to the newer style needles. You'll know - the KH710 and earlier have a kink on the back end of the needle


I will post pictures as soon as the machine arrives. I am so upbeat about this. Talk about an adventure! I feel like Nancy Drew sleuthing through a cave in a mystery!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Crochet dreamin' said:


> I joined FB. Then one day my DD says, "Mom, did you know that everything about you is displayed on the internet if someone knows your name?" That scared me. I want to fade into the background... So it seems the only way I can communicate with these lovely people is on FB? I'll have to think about that.


You can set your privacy levels pretty tight on FB. Not everything will be private, but you can have a little control over who sees what. If the group is a private group, that's even better. I have some things set to Friends only, and others to Public - I am a cake decorator and I want anyone in my group to be able to see my pics, whether we are friends or not. Same here, if I post a link to a pic in my Fiber/Knit album, it has to be set to public so you can see it.

However - my FB profile doesn't give people much information.


----------



## 30Knitter (Apr 9, 2012)

Your machine looks very much like the 820 which was a 24 stitch punch card machine. There is a manual available for the 820 on machineknittingetc.com. For the push buttons you may want to check the manual for the 710 or 588. There are still some old manuals out there, I'm going to check tomorrow to see if there is one for this machine or something similar.


----------



## capricorn (Jul 24, 2013)

Certainly interesting to see such a different k.machine, especially the patterning system.
Do let us know when you figure it out as I would have thought it is not that far back if it has a lace carriage.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

capricorn said:


> Certainly interesting to see such a different k.machine, especially the patterning system.
> Do let us know when you figure it out as I would have thought it is not that far back if it has a lace carriage.


the 588s and all their cousins... 710s..811s..genies..empisal 910s.... began in 1966 and all came with the lace carriage as standard equipment... the 811 is the strange one as it is the only one with both punchcard AND pushbutton patterning as well.... i don't think the original post mentioned whether the lace carriage was included with her machine.... ..


----------



## rcreveli (Aug 30, 2015)

deemail said:


> please checkout the PB8 (pushbutton 8) group on FB... we all have a half dozen PB8 machines ... BTW... never seen one with a punchcard... you have a beauty... our group is exclusively dedicated to these machines... please include the pix.. no one is gonna believe it... when you're ready... check out Roberta Rose Kelly working on her 585 or 588 and demonstrating how to use the buttons... we're all learning as it is a new group and the machines didn't last long on the market so not very many survived...


I found a Mitsubishi with Pushbutton patterning on CL that got me into machine knitting. I just joined the PB8 group! Here's some pics


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

rcreveli said:


> I found a Mitsubishi with Pushbutton patterning on CL that got me into machine knitting. I just joined the PB8 group! Here's some pics


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

GinB said:


> "...I found another website where someone machine knit a beautiful baby shawl (blanket), hat and booties using a Brother KH811. So, I sent them an email asking if they could provide scanned copies of any manuals they may have. (Time will tell if they are willing or able to do so.)"
> 
> Ginny


I received a response:

"I do not have KH 811 manual nor do i have for any other machine. Over here, we learn the hard way, without manuals..
The few I have seen and downloaded are from the internet.
I wish I could be of help to you. 
I wish you success in your search endeavour."


----------



## gifted (Sep 17, 2017)

I also have the brother kh-811. I couldn't get the manual too but I was able to download the manual for brother kh-820. It was helpful. It's more like the brother kh-811, I mean exactly like it. You can try downloading it


----------



## gifted (Sep 17, 2017)

I can send the soft copy of brother KH 820 to your mail if you don't mind. All the best of its usage


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh wow, very old and very overpriced! In uk you would be lucky to sell for £50!


----------

